# What is walk back tuning?



## CrookedR (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably a dumb question, but it never hurts. I am going through the process of learning how to tune my bow, and do maint. on it, and I have not heard of this before.

Thanks,

CR


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

It is a tuning method for centershot of the rest. You shoot with your top pin (20yard pin for example) at center of target at 10 yards, 15 yards, and 20 yards with the same top pin. The object is to get all arrows to line up and down like this (|). If arrows are like this / or \ move rest accordingly in small increments.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Walkback Tuning


Hang a weighted string from a nail on a target. 

Stick a round sticker on the target face so that the string splits the sticker. Use your existing 20-yd pin, step back 20-yards from the target and fire at the sticker. 

Don't worry about where the arrow hits. 

Walk straight back to 30 yds, and using the same 20-yd pin setting, 
fire an arrow at the sticker. 

Repeat at 35 yds and at 40 yds, using the 20-yd pin and firing at the sticker.

If your arrows look like this pattern " / " or “\”, 
then pick a direction and move your arrow rest 1/16th inch. 

If the pattern gets straighter (more vertical), then that is great. Keep adjusting in that direction.

If the pattern gets more crooked, then adjust in the other direction.

Keep firing arrows and keep adjusting the arrow rest position until you get a vertical pattern of arrows.

Eventually, your arrows will hit in the target is a straight up and down line like this " | ". 

LOCK down the arrow rest setting. Your centershot is perfect.

But, your vertical pattern of arrows may not be hitting the string. 

The vertical pattern of arrows may be on one side of the string.
Let’s say the arrows are say 6-inches to the left of the weighted string.

Pick a direction to adjust your sight ring windage. Adjust the sight ring windage 1/16th of an inch. Repeat the test. Fire arrows at least 3 distances, and see if the vertical pattern of arrows gets closer to the string.

If the vertical pattern of arrows is getting closer to the string, then that is great. Keep adjusting in that direction. If the vertical pattern of arrows is getting farther away, then adjust in the other direction.

Eventually, you will have a vertical pattern of arrows right on top of the string.

Lock down the windage and lock down the arrow rest. Windage and center shot are now perfect


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This version with pictures is a little better to use.



Hang a weighted string from a nail on a target. 

Stick a round sticker on the target face so that the string splits the sticker. Use your existing 20-yd pin, step back 20-yards from the target and fire at the sticker. 

Don't worry about where the arrow hits. 

Walk straight back to 30 yds, and using the same 20-yd pin setting, 
fire an arrow at the sticker. 

Repeat at 35 yds and at 40 yds, using the 20-yd pin and firing at the sticker.

If your arrows look like this pattern " / " or “\”, 
then pick a direction and move your arrow rest 1/16th inch. 












If the pattern gets straighter (more vertical), then that is great. Keep adjusting in that direction.












If the pattern gets more crooked, then adjust in the other direction.

Keep firing arrows and keep adjusting the arrow rest position until you get a vertical pattern of arrows.

Eventually, your arrows will hit in the target is a straight up and down line like this " | ". 












LOCK down the arrow rest setting. Your centershot is perfect.



But, your vertical pattern of arrows may not be hitting the string. 

The vertical pattern of arrows may be on one side of the string.
Let’s say the arrows are say 6-inches to the left of the weighted string.










Pick a direction to adjust your sight ring windage. Adjust the sight ring windage 1/16th of an inch. Repeat the test. Fire arrows at least 3 distances, and see if the vertical pattern of arrows gets closer to the string.

If the vertical pattern of arrows is getting closer to the string, then that is great. Keep adjusting in that direction. If the vertical pattern of arrows is getting farther away, then adjust in the other direction.

Eventually, you will have a vertical pattern of arrows right on top of the string.

Lock down the windage and lock down the arrow rest. Windage and center shot are now perfect.


----------



## CrookedR (Jun 7, 2007)

You guy's our great!! 

Thanks for the info. I have never done this before, and will try it first thing tomorrow. 
I just started checking out this Forum last week, and have already learned a lot by just looking at previous posts. A lot of what I have learned about archery has been from books, magazines, one friend who I just made, and archery shops. I haven't had that much luck with archery shops, and have decided to start doing all my tuning and maint. on my own. Just did my first serving yesterday, and was happy with the results. I found some plans on here for making my own bow press, and will be starting that next week.

Thanks again.

CR


----------



## ruffrider (Jul 18, 2007)

*sorry to bring back old thread*

will this walk back tuning work when your tuning in your broadheads as well, or really just to get the centershot and windage correct??


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

ruffrider said:


> will this walk back tuning work when your tuning in your broadheads as well, or really just to get the centershot and windage correct??


I think that if you follow this walkback tuning that your broadheads should hit with your field points. If not, then I think it is due to slight cam lean, nock point location, or maybe raising or lowering your draw weight. But dont quote me on that.

If you go to Eastons website and download their tuning guide, it tells you how to do it. Good luck.


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

*thanks*

Super information. I will be paper and walkback tuning this weekend.

Jerry


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*sight adjustment*

Remember after your tuning you FOLLOW the arrow for sight adjustment. If you are hitting left move the sight to the left a LITTLE at a time Good luck.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

thespyhunter said:


> I think that if you follow this walkback tuning that your broadheads should hit with your field points. If not, then I think it is due to slight cam lean, nock point location, or maybe raising or lowering your draw weight. But dont quote me on that.
> 
> If you go to Eastons website and download their tuning guide, it tells you how to do it. Good luck.


Nope, it won't happen in every case. In theory it should, but there are just too many varibles which you get into broadhead wind planing and spine.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

CrookedR said:


> Probably a dumb question, but it never hurts. I am going through the process of learning how to tune my bow, and do maint. on it, and I have not heard of this before.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> CR


There are no dumb questions. But sometimes the answers sound dumb.

The walkback does two things.

A) It will find the correct rest position for your bow while shooting the correct spine arrow.

and

B) It will tell you if you are shooting the correct spine arrow for your bow. The correct spine arrow will shoot in a straight line as the range increases while the incorrect spine arrow will not.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------

